# HEATER DISPLAY LIGHT



## PMG (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a 03 plate x trail , a bulb has blown on the left hand side of the heater display making it a wee bit dark. Is this an easy job to replace or do i strip out half of the dashboard


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Now, do you have a Series 1 dash with the flip-out cup holders or a Series 2 dash with the flip-up cup holders ?

If you have a Series 1 dash then it is a very easy procedure as I have had to do the same thing.

Let me know and I'll try to help.


----------



## PMG (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.I have a series 1 with the flip out cup holder


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Great. Here's how the console comes apart enough to allow you to remove the heater controller...

1. Remove the sides of the centre console.
They are just clipped on and you remove them by pulling them towards the rear of the car, not out to the side. Best way is to place your hand on the side of them and slide the cover rearwards.

2. Remove the Hazard Switch cover.
This also is just clipped on and is removed by lifting it out by getting your fingers under the bottom edge of the cover and pulling.

3. Remove the centre console cluster of heater controls, ashtray and pocket.
There will now be 4 screws visible. Undo these and the unit pulls out. You may have to lift the bottom lip over the top of the gearshift surround but it is relatively easy. There are connecting cables attached to the rear for the heater controller and the cigarette lighter so you will have to disconnect them to remove the cluster completely from the console.

Now for the bulbs ...

What type of controller do you have ?
The manual 3-dial type or the electronic climate control type ?


----------



## PMG (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for that it looks quite straigth forward. I will give it a go this weekend.The control is the electronic. 

:cheers:


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Well your luck is running hot. I have the same so from my experience of having to replace some of my bulbs I can also tell you how to do this.

1. You can locate the globes by looking for the grey or brown/black holders with a flat screwdriver slot in them. There will be two on each side and two along the top.

2. The bulbs are small 12V pigtail mini lamps. They have holders for the leads to wrap around and make contact with the circuit card. You can either buy the complete bulb+holder from Nissan ($$$) or get some from your nearest electronics store for about $1 then just strip off the insulation from the leads and replace the bulb in the holder yourself like I did.

3. There are also small blue plastic caps on the existing bulbs. You will need to peel these off and put onto the new bulbs or else the new bulbs will be brighter and maybe too distracting at night.

Any questions as you go, post them up and I'll answer them.


----------



## PMG (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks very much your step by step instructions were spot on:thumbup:


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Very glad I could help.


----------

